# Sitting On The Fence



## Riaz (25/10/13)

howsit guys and girls

so, i think i have now reached a point where i need to pull the plug on these ego style batteries.

i need to get into the mechanical mod world but i dont know which way to go.

im not looking for something that will make a hole in my pocket.

what would you recommend i get as an upgrade?

im currently using an ego battery with a protank.

also, i want to get a device that has a built in ohm meter because with the mod i will definitely be building my oil coils.

your input/ advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ET (25/10/13)

just to clear things up since i make the mistake also, a mechanical mod has no circuitry inside of any kind. electronic mods are usually the ones that will give you variable voltage and all that. it also depends on how big a tube or box youre willing to carry around and suck on in public 

local cheap options i have been looking at are

http://www.inno-vape.co.za/ they have the itaste v3 for R450 that thing has a small battery but all the bells and whistles OR
https://eciggies.co.za/ do a search for evic. either the baby monster kit for R350 or you can do the combination battery tube + evic control head , total only R300. of course you'll need a usb cable with small usb plug or 18650 battery charger. cheapass 18650 chargers can be ordered via ebay from china for like R30. unprotected 18650 batteries, well i have about 15 so no problem sending you 2 or three of those.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (25/10/13)

also if you just want to measure resistances skyblue brought in some ohm meters, they nice and snazzy but the techy in me will always say just buy a cheap multimeter. don't be scared of multimeters, once you know how its a doddle
also for the lazy rebuilder and or beginner there are these
http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10004596/1461503-replacement-wicks-and-wires-for-rebuildable


----------



## ET (25/10/13)

and lastly, last night was protank coil cleaning night. which made me realise why i need a backup device or another protank base. washed and dryburned 5 differrent coils, all eventually came out nice and cleanish looking again. some of the burnt on juice i had to poke off the coils with a toothpick and even used same tootpick to slightly move coil wraps around a wee bit to more evenly space them out again. so i have total of 6 of those coils now and if i start rebuilding them they will last as long as the little plastic grommet decides to last, so hopefully ages 

also tighened the draw on my protank last night also by just sticking on an old pleco clearmizer post
http://eciggies.co.za/Specials/Pleco_Clearomizer_Bottom_Feeder_Changeable_Coils
thats because it's centre hole is noticably smaller than the post on the protank coil. this might be why the older evod coils tighened the draw on the protank also. plenty other ways to do it, even one i found using ss mesh  want to give that one a go after i get my hands on some mesh


----------



## Riaz (25/10/13)

denizenx said:


> just to clear things up since i make the mistake also, a mechanical mod has no circuitry inside of any kind. electronic mods are usually the ones that will give you variable voltage and all that. it also depends on how big a tube or box youre willing to carry around and suck on in public
> 
> local cheap options i have been looking at are
> 
> ...


 
thanks Denizenx

im on their site now, and now im like alice in wonderland LOL

sooo many options, i dont know what to choose.

as for the size of the device, im flexible.

i kinda like the look of this one:
*Baby Monster Battery + Easy eVic Head + Adapter + MICRO USB Charger*


will the batteries you have fit in here? im not happy about the 900mah battery it comes with

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (25/10/13)

It all depends on your budget what route you would take.
a very nice kit would be
1.) get a zmax from Skyblue to cover you in the VV/VW area. Use this with your protank.
2.) Get a KTS mechanical, then use this with RBA, or dripping atties.

Ideally you should have 1 of each, but if you only want one, I would go with the zmax as it is a lot easier to get a decent vape from it.


Mech:
http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/Mods/Mechanical-mods/Kamry-KTS-Device-Chrome-Gold

Electronic:
http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/Mods/Digital-mods/sigelei-zmax-v5
or
http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/Mods/Digital-mods/sigelei-mini-zmax

That will keep your vaping cravings at bay for a very long time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (25/10/13)

Riaz said:


> thanks Denizenx
> 
> im on their site now, and now im like alice in wonderland LOL
> 
> ...


 
nope, the baby moster takes 18350 batteries. quick guide on the batteries. 18650 for example, the 18 is the how wide the battery is, 65 is how long. hence why 18350's are shorter but the same width

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (25/10/13)

now if you have some cash lying around wait a few days to see how much inno vape will be selling the itaste vtr for

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (25/10/13)

im getting an error when trying to visit the inno vape website

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (25/10/13)

i think thats because it should be .com?

you posted it as .co.za


----------



## ET (25/10/13)

weird working fine for me. go look on their facebook page also
https://www.facebook.com/eciginnovape


----------



## Riaz (25/10/13)

did you access it now?

im getting this error, meaning their site is down?

*Forbidden*

You don't have permission to access / on this server.
Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.


----------



## RIEFY (25/10/13)

Riaz if you want anything from them let me know I can get it cheaper 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Riaz (25/10/13)

i cant access their site so i dont know what i want yet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (25/10/13)

The options are itaste v3. Mvp v2 svd 134 google is your friend dont be lazy lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Riaz (25/10/13)

en die pryse?


----------



## RIEFY (25/10/13)

Tell me what you want so I can get tge price

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre (25/10/13)

There should be a rule that vendors should not become involved in threads like this IMHO. They have their space on the forum.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick (25/10/13)

Agreed 

My subforum is for me to flaunt my wares, the rest of the site is for opinion and chatting or helping or whatnot - otherwise all these forums will soon just be filled with vendors trying to outdo each other

That's my take on it anyway

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY (25/10/13)

Sorry guys I know riaz that is y I offered. If it is a rule im sorry it will not happen again

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RIEFY (25/10/13)

My intention was not to out do any one, But to help someone I know.once again sorry to all resellers/vendors

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick (25/10/13)

No worries, still a friendly discussion

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (25/10/13)

No problems Sharief, as I said that should be the rule, but I do not know if there is such a rule. One of the MODERATORS will surely enlighten us.


----------



## ET (25/10/13)

this still be a baby forum growing day by day. stuff like this is bound to pop up every now and then. it's how we as a community handle these things that will see us into the future. we might have to go and borrow some forum rules from another forum, add some local flavour and make it our own

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY (25/10/13)

Thanks for understanding guys. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 3


----------

